# Closet grow question



## kyle244948 (Sep 13, 2006)

I live in a 1 bedroom apartment and I am planning on growing in a closest that is made for a washer and dryer. So it has an air duct to vent to the outside. The room is about 9 feet tall, 5 feet wide and with a depth of 3 feet. I only plan on growing 3-4 plants of just bagseeds with a old school 400 watt HPS light with maybe a few flouros. in the closet. I will be using a few little fans for cooling issues and plant strength. I am just wondering if their is going to be a big odor problem. I was planning on getting two air purifiers (one for the closet and one on the outside, which is my room) but im not sure if that will work or not. I also thought about making a carbon filter but I dont where to vent the air from the room. I know I could use the air duct that vents to the outside but have no clue how I could use a filter on that besides putting a fliter element inside the duct and have a inline fan blow out the odor. I was already thinking about using a inline fan to keep the temperature down but don't know if I could put any kind of filter onto it to control odor, or if the 2 purifiers will do the job for just a small grow. Any suggests??? Thanks for any input.


PS. I will have pictures of the grow room in the morning when I get my hands on my gfs camera.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2006)

*Here is a link for a homemade filter. http://www.gardenscure.com/420/security/65442-homemade-air-filter-101-a.html You might wanna try finding a strain that doesn't smell bad when flowering.*


----------



## kyle244948 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks but the pictures dont come up so it doesnt really help me all to well. I am a visual type person. Well here are some pictures the closet and the light as well. Tell me what you think and how I should keep the odor down.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2006)

*That's nice size closet man. We have never had a problem with oder yet and we have grown White Widow, White Rhino, Papaya, Northern Berry, and Bagseed. Maybe someone else can jump in and come up with an idea for ya. *


----------



## kyle244948 (Sep 13, 2006)

Are you using any kind of odor control system? It is a big closet and I only plan on growing 4 plants at most, maybe 5 but defiently no more than that. I just dont want my neighbors to get a whiff of anything.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2006)

kyle244948 said:
			
		

> Are you using any kind of odor control system? It is a big closet and I only plan on growing 4 plants at most, maybe 5 but defiently no more than that. I just dont want my neighbors to get a whiff of anything.


*Nope no oder control. *


----------



## kyle244948 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry for all the questions, but what size was your grow room, similar to mine, and how many plants did you grow at one time?


----------



## ROOR (Sep 13, 2006)

If your worried about the smell, make the carbon filter (find the DIY link) and attach it inside the closet right to the flange in the pic and attach the inline fan to the carbon filter...for only 4-5 plants, you def have planty of room to use inside your growroom for ventilation tubing.


----------



## kyle244948 (Sep 13, 2006)

Now what about heat, do you guys think heat will be an issue with such a big closet and having a few fans and one tube for ventilation hooked up to the flange with a nice inline fan. The only reason I ask this is because I dont have any kind of ventilation hook up or glass on the hps light. In my opinion I dont think I will have any kind of problem with heat but I would like some other opinions about this. Just trying to do this right the first time. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ROOR (Sep 13, 2006)

That closet is plenty big, heat shouldn't be a problem, esp if you crack those closet doors just slightly during veg....

also, if needed, you can always run the exhaust tube and inline up the wall so its up at the ceiling pulling the hot air out...youll have a good 5+ degree difference from plant height to ceiling height where most of the heat would be.

If your looking for a nice inline fan, Id suggest vortex....


----------



## kyle244948 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks a lot dude, I'll defiently have this all in mind before I get started which should be at the end of the month.


----------

